
Starbucks to open first coffee shop in Italy - davidhcs
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-35684831
======
MichalSikora
I remember when I was in Italy 2-3 yeras ago. I think that this concept do not
work well in Italy. Italian people drink espresso near a counter. If you want
sit down you pay something like fee (coretto) so ordynary Italian folks drink
only espresso at couter. The concept of a coffeehouse (where people could sit)
was establish more in Vienna. This is smothing completely strange for italian
people. I think that this Starbucks concept do not make big impact in Italy
(McDonalds case)

------
nunobrito
Well, not my first choice for a coffee place in Italy. Hope at least that they
keep giving free wifi. This would help..

